#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What's your idea on entertainment?

## Bhavya

We all love to have fun and entertainment in our lives. But everyone of us have different ideas for entertainment. It can be dancing,singing, going to parties,watching movies, playing or reading. For me entertainment is reading my favorite wattpad stories. So guys what's your idea on entertainment?

----------

